# Fragrance Oil



## mommycarlson (Jul 19, 2016)

Where does everyone buy their FO's from?  I've purchased from BB in the past but their shipping is so expensive (9.00 for one bottle and it just gets more expensive with each bottle you add) I really only want one bottle, but would purchase several if I could get free shipping.  Of course I also would like the best quality....I don't want much do I?  LOL  Thanks for your help!


----------



## shunt2011 (Jul 19, 2016)

I use Nature's Garden, Peak Candles, Element's Bath and Body, Rustic Escentuals, Soapalooza, and sometimes WSP.


----------



## mommycarlson (Jul 19, 2016)

Thank you!  some of the FO's I'm looking at are for candles, can they also be used in soap?  Sometimes the websites are clear as mud.....


----------



## shunt2011 (Jul 19, 2016)

mommycarlson said:


> Thank you! some of the FO's I'm looking at are for candles, can they also be used in soap? Sometimes the websites are clear as mud.....


 
If it doesn't state bath and body safe then I wouldn't use it.  More reputable companies will list this.   Also, check out the fragrance reviews on the forum.  Many companies and FO's are listed with soapers experiences with them.


----------



## mommycarlson (Jul 19, 2016)

Any idea how to refine a search to be able to read those posts?  I seem to get a giant list of posts and wading through them to get information is tedious.  Appreciate your help


----------



## shunt2011 (Jul 19, 2016)

Go under the fragrance oil section of the forum and you will find it a couple posts from the top. There's a review section and fragrance oil finder.


----------



## dixiedragon (Jul 19, 2016)

If you click on the "Fragrances" subforum you will notice a the Fragrance Review Chart as one of the stickied posts. That links to a Google doc that anyone can access.

If a fragrance doesn't SPECIFICALLY SAY bath and body, assume it's not safe for that.

I don't care for the SMF search function. I use google. So, if I want to read reviews (for example) for Brambleberry's Black Raspberry Vanilla, I will Google "soap making forum" AND Brambleberry AND "black raspberry vanilla". If you want to find reviews on black raspberry vanilla FOs in general, you could google "Soap making forum" AND "black raspberry vanilla." Also, try using the BRV abbreviation.

We also use abbreviations for venders - Brambleberry is BB, Wholesale Supplies Plus is WSP, etc.

The Beginners Soap Making Forum has a sticky of abbreviations and also one about searching SMF like a pro.

Or, you could just ask. We love love LOVE talking about FOs. for example, if I am ordering from a vendor I've never used before, I will start a thread and ask for recs for people's fav FOs from that vendor.


----------



## dixiedragon (Jul 19, 2016)

Also, Majestic Mountain Sage is I think in Utah, which is not too far.


----------



## queennikki (Jul 19, 2016)

I know with BB the shipping gets more reasonable if you order more. I have used WSP which has free shipping if you order $40 or more so if you have a bigger order it is handy


----------



## Stacyspy (Jul 19, 2016)

For my wax melts, I use vacandlesupply.com. They have a section just for skin safe FOs, then the section for wax. I don't recall ever paying shipping...most of the time it's free, and they always send a coupon of some sort for your next purchase.
I also use WSP often, and Nurture occasionally.


----------



## snappyllama (Jul 19, 2016)

Most of mine are from BB, MO, and WSP. I have my eye on (and a full basket) waiting to be bought from Nurture and SweetCakes


----------



## mommycarlson (Jul 19, 2016)

Thank you!  So much good information from everyone.  I struggle with the SMF search, it just doesn't work for me at all, so the google idea is a great one.


----------



## Cindy2428 (Jul 19, 2016)

Mad Oils has some very nice FO's - I think I have them all now. If you have a question please ask


----------



## mommycarlson (Jul 20, 2016)

Thank you!  I ordered from Rustic Escentuals today, unfortunately I paid shipping   Wish I'd have seen some of these posts before I ordered.


----------

